# Searching for WILLIAM WISE 1800's



## ValBjornn (Jul 15, 2013)

I am searching for my great, great grandfather, William Wise who was listed as a MARINER on the 1851 census. He was born in Hull, Yorkshire around 1812 or 1813. Both William Wise's father also called William Wise & Thomas Gardener, also a mariner, were witnesses at the wedding of William Wise & Ann Gardener on Mar 6, 1843.
Any information about the Wise family or Gardener family or about the Hull area & ships sailing around 1824 - 1860 would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
A good place to start.

http://www.hullhistorycentre.org.uk...r_collections/source_guides/muster_rolls.aspx

regards 
Roger


----------



## ValBjornn (Jul 15, 2013)

*Many Thanks!*

Thank you for the direction Roger. Looks like I will need to make a trip to Hull to look through those Muster records. I was so excited to know something like that even exists. I feel very drawn to the Wise family. I love the sea & feel like we share something in common.
Sincerely,
Val Bjornn


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
I have found records for a William Brovine? Wise, Born Hull, 21/May/1812
Seamans Ticket number 37.340
5ft 5 inches and1/4
Hair Brown.
Eyes Grey.
Complexion Fair
Made at least, two voyages from Gainsborough, Linc's in 1845/46
Lived in Gainsborough
I dont know if this is your man but if you check out the Musters for Gainborough for 1845/46 it may narrow it down.

regards
Roger


----------



## ValBjornn (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness Roger,
I didn't think to check this site again so soon. I am so excited! Maybe that is the reason we couldn't find him in Hull before 1851 - he lived in Gainsborough! I will check that out tomorrow. Thank you so much for the help. I will let you know what I find. Now I am going to be far too excited to sleep. Can't wait for morning.
Thanks a million,
Val


----------



## ValBjornn (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello Roger, Unfortunately that was not my William Wise. However I did find out that my William was onboard the Rosebird/Rosebush/Rosebud during the 1861 census on 7 April 1861 as a mate. The vessel must have been small since there were only 6 seamen total - Master, Mate, 2 seamen & 2 apprentices. I think when they took the census, they probably just asked "Where are you from?" and he said South Shields, Durham thinking that was where he was living at the time. 1851, he claims to be born in Hull, 1861 - South Shields, 1871 - South Shields, 1881 - Hull. He was married to Ann Gardener in 1843 in South Shields.
I haven't found him in the 1841 census. Perhaps we'll have to make a trip. Thank you so much for all your help! You have been most kind.
Sincerely, Val Bjornn


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
I too found him in the 1861 census. I suspect the vessel was named ROSEBUD. There are no entries in the 1861 Mercantile Navy List for vessels with the name ROSEBIRD or ROSEBUSH.
http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vie...name=ROSEBUD&page=293&imagesource=CLIP�images
Assuming I am correct there was one vessel registered in South Sheilds with the name ROSEBUD a sailing vessel of 129 tons which would seem to fit the size of her crew.
*VERY IMPORTANT* Her *official number *was *3707*

Crew agreements for 1861 are stored in the National Archive 10% the remaining 90% at National Maritime Museum. I checked out TNA and her crew agreement is not there, so assume it is at NMM.
You can obtain this from NMM after registering and completing this form
http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/library/crew-lists-agreements-and-official-logs-request-form
It is important you give the ships official number. The CrewAgreement should tell you a little more about William Wise.

regards
Roger


----------



## ValBjornn (Jul 15, 2013)

*William Wise Thank you!*

Thank you again for your many kindnesses in helping me Roger. It will probably be next year before I can make a trip but you have given me hope! Thank you for taking the time to look up Rosebud's #. I will definitely remember that!
Sincerely,
Val


----------

